# More Rosie pics



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I have some more Rosie pics for everyone!!!

In her basket








In my hands








Posing on the couch, cute pic but a bit blurry



































Shes wearing a dolls dress, she fits it! Also, she has a headband on that works as a necklace for her, and of course a matching bow...lol.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is ADORABLE! She's already got you wrapped around her little paw, hasn't she?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Sep 1 2005, 12:06 PM
> *She is ADORABLE!  She's already got you wrapped around her little paw, hasn't she?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96049*


[/QUOTE]
:lol: lol


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwwwww! She is such a doll!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She's so cute!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Which pic do you like best for my avatar or personal photo, I'm having trouble choosing...


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 1 2005, 11:10 AM
> *Which pic do you like best for my avatar or personal photo, I'm having trouble choosing...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96055*


[/QUOTE]

They are all really cute, but I am really drawn the the 4th one down!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a darling puppy she is .... she is too precious!!! It's hard to say which photo to use... They all are really adorable!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 1 2005, 12:58 PM
> *What a darling puppy she is .... she is too precious!!!  It's hard to say which photo to use... They all are really adorable!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96076*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!! I'll have to experiment for awhile


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is too adorable in that little dress!!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I like the second one...


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

she is such a little cutie!!


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Sep 1 2005, 12:21 PM
> *she is such a little cutie!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
So cute!!! I like the one where she's in the basket


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I like the one sitting on the couch best, too bad it's blurry.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She is way too adorable!!! Great pics!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Sep 1 2005, 02:24 PM
> *I like the one sitting on the couch best, too bad it's blurry.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96102*


[/QUOTE]
Me too, it would have been perfect if it wasnt blurry









Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rosie is a doll,







what a cute face.I think I like 3 best.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!! Rosie is too cute for words!!







I can't decide on a pic...I love all of them


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are ALL my favorite!!! She is TOO cute!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 1 2005, 11:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I'll have to experiment for awhile
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96077
[/B][/QUOTE]
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh, what a beauty!!!! I want a puppy. Out of the question, Peechie have a fit...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I like all of them. She is adorable in her little dress.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Rosie is just adorable







How old is she and when did you get her? She sure could steal your heart quick


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Ah she is so cute.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Sep 6 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Rosie is just adorable
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, she was 12 weeks.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 6 2005, 11:17 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, she was 12 weeks. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97242
[/B][/QUOTE]
She is so sweet and she looks so tiny! I just love her little dress. How do you get her to sit still while you take the picture? They are all very good


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltx3+Sep 6 2005, 11:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
She is so sweet and she looks so tiny! I just love her little dress. How do you get her to sit still while you take the picture? They are all very good









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97422
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks!!! I hold a piece of chicken up in the air and she just stares at it







She looooves chicken, and whenver I mention the word she races over to me. If there isnt any food, I clap my hands and make some kind of noise, and she looks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a little diva she is already, with her topknot and bow! Not too many 12 week old puppies would let you do that!

She is just too cute for words!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 7 2005, 10:27 AM
> *What a little diva she is already, with her topknot and bow! Not too many 12 week old puppies would let you do that!
> 
> She is just too cute for words!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97484*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks!! She does love her top knot :lol:


----------

